# Sears Craftsman 37.7 cc Backpack Blower (1980s)



## OldLawnMowerMan (Aug 23, 2013)

Does anyone know anything about Sears Craftsman backpack blowers from the 1980s? These used the same Fuji Robin 37.7 cc 2-cycle engine like the Craftsman "Brushwacker" that had been discussed here years ago.
http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/50988.htm

The model # for the 1985-90 version, under Sears, was 636.796910-911-912 (stock #71-79691).

But... can anyone familiar with these Japanese-made engines determine whether or not Sears used to sell the same exact backpack blower in the earlier '80s (1982-1984), with the red trim color like the 79545 "Brushwacker"?

Thank you,



Ben


----------

